# mit PHP überprüfen ob JavaScript installiert ist



## laor (10. Juli 2003)

hallo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per PHP zu überprüfen, ob JavaScript auf dem Rechner installiert ist?
Wenn ja könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben???

Thanx

CU laor


----------



## Sven Petruschke (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo, über Umgebungsvariablen von PHP wirst Du nicht herausfinden können, ob der Client-Browser JavaScript aktiviert hat. Über Umwege könntest Du es aber so machen, dass vor dem Einstieg in Dein Script eine Testseite aufgerufen wird, die mit HTML/JS-Mitteln prüft, ob JavaScript aktiv ist. Das Ergebnis der Prüfung wird dann an Dein PHP-Script weitergegeben. Damit kannst Du dann in weiteren Scripten auf aktives/inaktives JavaScript reagieren.

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
  document.location.href = 'test.php?activejs=yes';
//-->
</script>

<noscript>
  <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=test.php?activejs=no">
</noscript>
```
(tested)

Gruß, snuu


----------



## laor (10. Juli 2003)

ok, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.

besten dank

cu laor


----------

